# Retaining Scent in CP Soaps



## Cosmoman (Jun 29, 2013)

Is there any additive to help retain scents in CP Soaps?

Having trouble with citrus and especially coconut.


----------



## heartsong (Jun 29, 2013)

my first consideration would be the vendor & the amount of f/o used...citrus usually sticks nicel @ 1 oz ppo.  e/o's do not stick as well...my absoloute fave is www.soapsupplies.net  mandarin II...no A or D and sticks like glue even a year later...sweetcakes has the finest lime available, used at 3/4 oz ppo, "juicy lime."


----------



## lsg (Jun 29, 2013)

Adding litsea cubeba essential oil to citrus essential oils helps to anchor the scent.  I also use cosmetic grade clay to anchor scent.


----------



## Cosmoman (Jun 29, 2013)

*Retaining scent in soaps*



lsg said:


> Adding litsea cubeba essential oil to citrus essential oils helps to anchor the scent.  I also use cosmetic grade clay to anchor scent.




That sounds great !  Would Kaolin work ?   What % do you estimate ?


----------



## nebetmiw (Jun 29, 2013)

Cosmoman said:


> Is there any additive to help retain scents in CP Soaps?
> 
> Having trouble with citrus and especially coconut.



These two types of scents are faders.  No one has master them yet to get them to stick.  Look up coconut here in the seach and you will find many thread of those talking about these scents.


----------



## lsg (Jun 29, 2013)

Cosmoman said:


> That sounds great ! Would Kaolin work ? What % do you estimate ?


 
I use about 1 tablespoon ppo. Kaolin will work.


----------



## Dr.J (Jul 3, 2013)

lsg said:


> Adding litsea cubeba essential oil to citrus essential oils helps to anchor the scent.  I also use cosmetic grade clay to anchor scent.


 
What ratio of citrus EO to litsea cubeba EO would you recommend for anchoring?


----------



## lsg (Jul 3, 2013)

It doesn't take much, I would say 3-4 parts citrus to 1 part litsea.


----------



## jenneelk (Jul 5, 2013)

Wish I liked Litsea.. it makes me nauseous and I prefer citrus to most scents. 
But I do agree that the vendor really makes a difference. I have around 135 scents right now and have bought probably 400+ trying to find which ones are best. Still likely don't have all the good ones but have def found some bad ones! LOL

I'm new to CP soaps so I feel like I'm back at the beginning finding which will work with it. I used to CP many years ago but things have changed.


----------

